# Großfisch Fliegenrute



## Hechthunter26 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Und ein verspätetes frohes neues Jahr#h
Ich habe eine frage
Also was für eine Fliegenrute braucht man um Großforellen dieser größe zu fangen.

http://img410.*ih.us/i/dscf0321c.jpg/




http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/rekorde/bachforelle9,7-3.jpg

Da müsste doch eigentlich eine 7er Rute reichen da man ja auch einen grossen Hecht locker mit einer 5/6er Rute rausbekommt.
Und wenn man auf hecht angelt nimmt man ja ne starke rute für die riesigen streamer wenn die soooooooo schwer sind.
Aber wenn man auf die forellen mit Wooly Buggern und Kunsthaarfliegen angel müsste das klappen wenn man mit gefühl drillt 
oder?
Gruss Hechthunter26


----------



## volkerm (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Hallo,

das kommt darauf an, wo Du die fangen willst.
Strömung, Unterwasserhindernisse...
Wenn Du konkreter wirst, wird es einfacher.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Hechthunter26 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

ja
also einmal See (keine Strömung Hindernisse wie wurzeln) für Regenbogenforellen.

Und gebirgsbäche keine richtigen hindernisse aber dafür ordentlich Strömung


----------



## Hans.W (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Erstmal wirst du ausser im FoPu nirgends solche Hochgezüchteten Mastschweine fangen. 
Und wenn du mit einer 5/6er Hechte fängst#q, würde ich dir zu ner 1er oder 2er raten !!!!


> Und gebirgsbäche keine richtigen hindernisse aber dafür ordentlich Strömung


Wenn du mal in solch einem Gewässer eine Forelle ü60 fängst, vergiss es bitte nicht zu Posten, das wäre wohl dann mächtig Kapital 
#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

fang erst mal mit dem kleinen einmaleins des fliegenfischens an und dann arbeite dich hoch.
wenn du nicht mal weißt wie du die rute beim abhaken unterbringst, 
solltest du erst mal ein paar grundlagen schaffen bevor du an die großen brummer rangehst.

antonio


----------



## zuma (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Hallo und guten Tag

Hier noch ein kleines Beispiel, wie eine 5er Rute aussieht, wenn was "Gutes" dran ist:






Und hier dann das Ergebnis:





Diejenige im Maul hat 40 cm......

Gruss
Kurt

ps: Die etwas "Grössere" ist kein Puff-Fisch!


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

als purist ne statio an ner fliegenrute geht gar nicht#h

antonio


----------



## zuma (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Hi Antonio

Touché - aber nur halb.
Leider war ich nicht der Fänger, hätte jedoch bei diesem Fisch von meinen puristischen Grundsätzen Abstand und die Stationärrolle in Kauf genommen.
(Einfach schade, dass sie nicht besser steigen in den Eislöchern)

Beste Grüsse
Kurt


----------



## Butscher 63 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



antonio schrieb:


> als purist ne statio an ner fliegenrute geht gar nicht#h
> 
> antonio



#h Das sehe ich genauso !!!

So einen großen Fisch zu fangen ist echt toll,Petri dazu.
Als größenvergleich kann man einen kleineren Fisch auch daneben legen,man muß ihn nicht einem anderen ins Maul schieben.
Sorry,aber so sieht das Bild voll getürkt aus!

Butscher 63


----------



## Toni1993 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Moin,
Ich fische am Puff klasse 6 und bin damit immer bestens klar gekommen. Man kann sicherlich genau so gut klasse 4 -5 fischen aber auf jeden fall ist es grade am Puff nicht nötig stärker als klasse 6 zu fischen, weil " wo soll der Fisch denn hin" gib ihm Schnur , aber achte auch drauf, wenn du einen solchen Fisch am Band hast, ihn nicht zu K.O zu Drillen, das ist nicht Fisch gerecht!!
Und töte jeden Fisch , den du am Puff fängst Schnell, und sauber .. habe grad ein Video auf Youtube gesehen, wo jemand eine 70er Forelle fängt und so ca. 100000000 mal ihr auf den Kopf haut.. mal trifft er , mal auch nicht .. und das alles mit einem viel zu kleinen Totschläger..
und das sollte man dem Fisch dann nicht noch zusätzlich antun  

TL Toni


----------



## aalk47 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

erstmal brauchste nen forellenpuff, wo du in ruhe GAYfishing betreiben kannst ... 

wenn du einen hast, sag mal bescheid:
ich komme dann mit chips und bier vorbei und schaue mir an, wie dir das pack kollektiv auf`s maul haut, nachdem du ihnen die schnuere um den kappes gepeitscht hast.


----------



## Toni1993 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

..GAYfishing..?! 
was bist du den ?


----------



## Der_Freak (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



aalk47 schrieb:


> erstmal brauchste nen forellenpuff, wo du in ruhe GAYfishing betreiben kannst ...
> 
> wenn du einen hast, sag mal bescheid:
> ich komme dann mit chips und bier vorbei und schaue mir an, wie dir das pack kollektiv auf`s maul haut, nachdem du ihnen die schnuere um den kappes gepeitscht hast.



Sehr geistreicher Post...
Bei sowas bekomme ich echt das :v


----------



## Hans.W (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



> Ich fische nämlich nur mit der 6er auf Hecht


Dann fang du weiter deine untermaßigen Hechtlein.
Bei jedem Gscheiten Quälst du nur, und das verachte ich.
Man kann auch mit einer 1er Rute einen Hecht fangen, man kann ihn aber auch Stundenlang zu tode Drillen, und dann einen auf den Dicken Catch und Releaser machen...
Sorry da kommt es mir hoch.
Am besten du drückst die Ignore Funktion, weil noch eine Antwort bekommst du von mir nicht mehr !!!


----------



## volkerm (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Forelle allround: 6
Hecht klein: 8
Hecht Bodden: 10

So einfach ist das.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tommig (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



volkerma schrieb:


> Forelle allround: 6
> Hecht klein: 8
> Hecht Bodden: 10
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich habe keine Worte. Ist wohl manchmal besser so


----------



## Toni1993 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

8er = Hecht klein?!

ich fische eine Rute der Klasse 8-9 auf Hecht. das reicht auch für die Boddenfische!

TL Toni


----------



## volkerm (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Hallo Toni,

8/9 reicht im Bodden auch; 10 ist mehr wind- und ködergrößenabhängig.
Wir haben hier wenig Hindernisse, die dicke Mutter mag aber auch gern Masse; um da, und beim Wind, frei zu sein, eben 10.
Macht das Leben leichter!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Bungo (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



tommig schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Ich habe keine Worte. Ist wohl manchmal besser so


|good:
Leider ist es oft so, dass gewisse Leute keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte außer dem haben, was sie einmal irgendwo gelesen haben und dann stupide immer nachmachen.
Das geht dann von der Rutenklasse, über gewisse Rutenaktionen, Schnurtypen, Vorfächer und Fliegen.

Wenn dann die Argumente fehlen sind die Leute beleidigt und machen einen auf motzig, dieses verhalten kenne ich von Kleinkindern.

Ich habe schon Leute mit 0er Ruten Wildfische (Bachis) über 50cm schneller drillen sehen wie sicherlich 90% der "Meckerfraktion" die in diesem Forum mit einer 6er brauchen würde.
Warum?
Das geht dann vom richtigen Drillwinkel, über Umlegen, bis zum Wissen was das eigene Material leisten kann, und das ist entgegen der Meinug sehr Vieler, oftmals enorm.

Es ist schade, wie wenig oftmals auf alternative Ansichten eingegangen wird, und nicht selten werden hier die wildesten Dinge vorgeschlagen.
Für die 85er Bachforelle im Wildgewässer, kann man durchaus zur progressiven 8er geifen.
Der Pelletbomber aus dem Forellenp*** ist auch mit der 2er zu fangen.

Beim Hecht geht es darum welche Klasse brauche ich zum Drillen, welche zum Werfen und welche um den Haken zu setzen.
Jeder der vernünftig drillen kann, drillt einen Hecht hart übers Rückgrat und die Rolle, und nicht über die Spitze! Das würde theoretisch auch mit kleinen Klassen funktionieren.
Werfen und Haken setzen sind dann wieder was anderes.

Die Uneinsichtigkeit und teilweise völlig abgedrehte Tipps gehören aber wohl dazu, und mann muss sich die Worte wohl manchmal einfach verkneifen...


----------



## Leine-Leroy (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

@Hechthunter26

vielleicht solltest du dich im www.fliegenfischer-forum.de anmelden, da wird man sachlicher und besser beraten.


----------



## Toni1993 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> @Hechthunter26
> 
> vielleicht solltest du dich im www.fliegenfischer-forum.de anmelden, da wird man sachlicher und besser beraten.




recht hat er


----------



## Flala - Flifi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Moin!
Es scheint mal wieder Winter zu sein. Die Leute kommen nicht genug raus zum Fischen und schon gibt es merkwürdige Diskussionen hier im Board, die den Fragesteller aus dem ersten Post zwar kaum weiterbringen, aber - je nach Geschmack - bisweilen über einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert verfügen....

Stramme Leinen! (egal welcher Klasse und welchen Tapers#6)

Martin


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Man hat auch nicht immer die Möglichkeit das richtige Getackle am Gewässer zu haben. Ist mir im letzten Schottland Urlaub passiert.
Es sollte auf nette kleine Forellen gehen im Fluss und eingestiegen ist ein Lachs, was soll's, ging auch |supergri

Also, nicht verrückt machen, sondern sich überraschen lassen, wat am anderen Ende zupft  #h


----------



## Suniflex (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

|rolleyes|wavey:


----------



## BigEarn (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/493/dscf0321c.jpg

Wunderschöner Fisch


----------



## tommig (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Was das denn fürn Papageienfisch??:q:q
Der is wohl zu oft gegen die Käfigwand geschwommen|bla:


----------



## Toni1993 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

und gefangen mit welcher Rutenklasse?


----------



## tommig (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Da liegen doch Plumpsruten auf Bissanzeigern, auf dem Foto:q:q
Für sollche verpufften Pelletbomber gibts doch nen Thread im Board


----------



## Der_Freak (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Ich glaube das ist keine normale Regenbogenforelle....
Das ist eine Hybridform zwischen Pitbull und Regenbogner


----------



## Toni1993 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Stimmt  ;-) hab ich nicht gesehen ..


----------



## BigEarn (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



tommig schrieb:


> Da liegen doch Plumpsruten auf Bissanzeigern, auf dem Foto:q:q
> Für sollche verpufften Pelletbomber gibts doch nen Thread im Board



Wie sollst Du denn ohne  Bissanzeiger mitbekommen, dass "eine zieht", wenn Du grad am Büdchen ne Wurst isst? #c


----------



## Suniflex (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Moin
eigentlich ging es hier im Tröööt um die Wahl einer Großfisch Rute 
Aber es ist interessat zu sehen was es so alles  an merkwürdigen Forellchen  in so einem See gibt besonders wenn man unter seinem Namen diesen Satz stehen hat "Puff angeln" nein Danke!:q|peinlich
Aber naja jeder wie er mag nur welche Rute nimmt man nun ??
um auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen.
Kann mir das jemand sagen !

                              Mfg


----------



## ArcticChar80 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Um bei Thema des Trööts zu bleiben, eine Großfisch Fliegenrute fängt für mich bei Klasse 9 an. Und eine mutierte Forelle aus dem Puff ist für mich noch immer kein Großfisch.
ein Großfisch ist zB. ein Lachs aus Mörrum, Gaula und co.
Oder Hechte auf Rügen, Waller usw. Und bei solchen Fischen ist man mit 6er Ruten aufgeschmissen. 
Bei einem 110 cm Hecht komme ich mir mit einer 10er xtr noch schwach bewaffnet vor.
MfG Simon


----------



## BigEarn (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



Suniflex schrieb:


> Aber es ist interessat zu sehen was es so alles  an merkwürdigen Forellchen  in so einem See gibt besonders wenn man unter seinem Namen diesen Satz stehen hat "Puff angeln" nein Danke!:q|peinlich
> 
> Mfg



Bisschen langsam sind wir heute, oder?  Habe nur die Schönheit des Fischchens festgestellt. Selber traue ich mich an sowas mit der Rute nicht heran. Alien und Mutanten begegne ich auf andere Art und Weise


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

eine Forelle zieht allerdings so um die dreimal Stärker als ein Hecht, Hechthunter


----------



## Toni1993 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Wirklich ein wunderschöner Fisch! Glasklare und wunderbar heile Folssen! Wunderbare Zeichnung !
...

ist nicht den erste oder ? mir tut es weh wenn ich solche Fische sehe! Ihr Leben lang nur mit Pellets gemästet! in Becken mit 1000 Anderen Zuchtfischen aufwachsen, dann in Laster um von einem Angler für 20 euro am Tag gefangen zu werden .. nein Danke!


----------



## fluefiske (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Also wer in diesem Mastschwein eine schöne Forelle sieht,hat noch keinen gesunden Fisch gesehen.
Das ist eher die Puffmutter - Alt,aufgedunsen,fett und zerrupft.
Da ist mir eine herrlich gezeichnete BF von 40cm,gefangen an einer idyllischen Stelle unter schwierigen Bedingungen wesentlich lieber.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hechthunter26 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Danke für die vielen zum teil hilfreichen und amüsierenden Antworten.
Danke Danke Danke
Lustig finde ich was aus meiner frage geworden ist baer trotzdem Danke
Petri Heil der Hechthunter26


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Um bei Thema des Trööts zu bleiben, eine Großfisch Fliegenrute fängt für mich bei Klasse 9 an.


Son unterschiedlich kann das sein... 
Bei ner Großfisch-Fliegenrute denke ich spontan an Klasse 12 aufwärts - für Tarpoon & Co. :g


----------



## volkerm (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Bei einem Tarpon über 100 Pfund ist 12 grenzwertig.
Ich durfte einen um 150 Pfund fangen- das ist Big Game!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*



volkerma schrieb:


> Bei einem Tarpon über 100 Pfund ist 12 grenzwertig.
> Ich durfte einen um 150 Pfund fangen- das ist Big Game!
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Ich schrieb ja auch Klasse 12 aufwärts... :g


----------



## Suniflex (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Hallo Leute
einen Tarpun mit 150pfd stelle ich mir an ner Fliegenrute echt gigantisch vor .
Das iss doch der Drill deines Lebens besser als S.. oder? |supergri


----------



## tommig (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Big Game?????? 
http://www.drakemag.com/2010-films/459-tapam-a-flyfishing-journey.html

Wenn ich dann an die wirklichen Kracher denke, die die Jungs bei den Dreharbeiten gefangen haben, reicht für unsere "Großfische" wahrlich eine 6er Rute


----------



## volkerm (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Hallo,

meine damalige Frau fing einen um hundert Pfund, damals als Handballspielerin austrainiert.
Danach war Hängen im Schacht; in die Hütte, schlafen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## jirgel (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Großfisch Fliegenrute*

Ich geh gerne ins Puff ab und an muss die Selch ja gefüttert werden, und so kann ich an meinen Gebiergsbacherln C&R betreiben und doch ab und an Forelle aus dem Waldseepuff geniessen.

Wobei zur Frage für sowas wie der werte Herr am Anfang gefragt hat wird wohl jedes Anfängerset um 100€ Euro reichen Klasse 5 - 6 und fertisch Standart länge 2,60 bis 2,70 und gut is.  6 Wf Floating 2 sinkleader dazu ein paar bugger oder Puffflys wie Montana oder Bobby und man fängt.



Bungo schrieb:


> |good:
> Leider ist es oft so, dass gewisse Leute keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte  außer dem haben, was sie einmal irgendwo gelesen haben und dann stupide  immer nachmachen.
> Das geht dann von der Rutenklasse, über gewisse Rutenaktionen, Schnurtypen, Vorfächer und Fliegen.
> 
> ...



Bungo bekommt noch ein fettes WORD von mir


----------

